# Грыжа в шейном отделе



## Kseniya01 (15 Фев 2016)

Добрый день! У меня вопрос по поводу мужа, у него 2 шейные грыжи, но больше всего его беспокоят ощущения: тянущие, колящие (ощущение стекла в горле), нехватка воздуха, глотание пищи. Обращались к ЛОР врачу нечего не обнаружил. Возможны эти симптомы от шейных грыж? И как это происходит.


----------



## La murr (15 Фев 2016)

*Kseniya01*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Kseniya01 (16 Фев 2016)

Спасибо.


----------

